# Any idea what this Kenwood amplifier is worth?



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I picked this up locally off Craigslist about a month or two ago, along with a matching receiver and some other goodies, and I just don't have room for it all. It's a Kenwood 2 channel amplifier that is bridgeable. It's rated at [email protected] ohms IIRC. Not sure what it bridges to, but it'd make a killer amp for a HT sub I'd imagine. I already have a powered sub, so I can't really use it for that either. Model number is KMF-X9000. It's black, seems built like a tank, and sounded great for the month I used it. I just swapped my mains over to the receiver and they are just fine, so I'm considering getting rid of the amp. I thought about throwing it in the classifieds, but I have no idea what to ask for it. Can someone point me in the right direction?

Here's a link to the product literature. I think this came out in 2001-2002:

http://www.kenwood.eu/WebFiles/File/eu/download/flyer/home/2001_2002/kenwood-ENG-HIFI.pdf

Thanks guys 

Mike


----------

